# online horse show (something for everybody!)



## Marlea Warlea

*RULES:*


photos must be yours, and you must own, lease, ride etc the horse in the photo
two pictures per class
here are the classes:

prettiest mare

prettiest gelding

prettiest stallion

cutest mare

cutest gelding 

cutest stallion

walk

trot

canter

best jumping position

bonding

two riders on the one horse

pair of ponies

lead

kids and horses

fancy dress

nicest foal


*WINNER OF EACH CLASS WINS A PHOTO EDIT (ANYTHING YOU WANT)*
*RUNNER UP OF EACH CLASS WILL RECIEVE A HALF EDIT (TEXT, COLOUR CHANGE ETC)*


----------



## Midnight Angel

This is for the prettiest mare - my girl - Kellys Angel


----------



## Marlea Warlea

bump... come on guys... need more entries!!


----------



## beauforever23

Oh i like this contest  i'm entering 


bonding -









best jumping position -









cutest gelding -









canter - 









trot -


----------



## lahorsewhisperer

*prettiest gelding-*








*trot-*








*bonding-*








*two riders on the one horse-*








*kids and horses-*


----------



## sommsama09

Dont own him but i volunteer at his stud. 

Prettiest Stallion:


----------



## Marlea Warlea

great entries everyone, keep them coming


----------



## AlexS

Jumping position.


----------



## aneternalflame

Prettiest mare..
Alice.


----------



## Allison Finch

OK, I'll play to bump up the entries

A stallion....jumping.....










Jumping position










Two on the same.......horse? Does it have to be a horse? Me as a kid..










Working student bonding with my napping foal.










Lead line


----------



## Marlea Warlea

^^ lead line?? is that for kids with horses, and for the jumping stallion is that for prettiest stallion AND jumping?


----------



## Allison Finch

What is lead? If that is not for lead line, then yes, kids and horses; Can I enter one picture in two contests?


----------



## omgpink

*Prettiest mare*:
Illusion









Noel









 
*Prettiest gelding*:
Smokey:









Ocho:








 
*Cutest mare*: 
Leyla









Annie










*Cutest gelding: *
Pinky:









Mikey:








 
*Trot*
Mystic:








 
*Canter*
Touche









*Bonding*: 
Me and Leyla









My friend and her gelding, Ocho:








 
*Kids and horses*
My little brother with Jaimie. Spirit anyone?


----------



## Marlea Warlea

allison sorry, my mistake yes thats correct and you may enter the one pic in 2 classes


----------



## Shall7729

*Kids and horses*








My daughter and my AQHA stallion: Daltons Top Hustler


----------



## SaddleDragon

gelding!








TROT, barefooted!!








Bonding with the saddledragon!


----------



## AngieLee

i'll enter 

prettiest mare
Marcy:









Wenessa:









Cutest mare:
Misty








prettiest gelding
Cody <3

















trot
cody









bonding
cody and I


----------



## Artemis

prettiest mare/canter - Grenada








​ 
prettiest gelding - Ikoon​










cutest gelding - Lateks​











walk - Artemis ​










trot - Artemis​










best jumping position - my fancy boy Artemis and instructor (I hope that counts if it's not me jumping but it's a horse I ride? If not I can post another one)​ 










bonding
Me and Artemis









Me and Hertsog








​ 


two riders on the one horse - Artemis with me and Kea 








​ 
kids and horses - Coconut and Ats 








​


----------



## fuadteagan

Prettiest Mare- Honey, Beautiful QH








Cutest Mare-My Pride and Joy, Secret, A Morgan x








Most Beautiful Gelding- Gizmo, A paint pony, I think like 12hh. Head shot and body but the head shot really shows off his beauty
















Cutest Gelding- Archie, our stinker mini. Yesterday, He was in the field so the fences aren't on. He goes through the fence and then he is like attackiing the 35 year old QH lol. Then he decides later on "Screw Hay!", again he goes through the fence and too Ruffino. Ruffino is a big saddlebred. Archie starts eating his feed. Then Ruffino has a freak attack and Archie kicks his butt LOL. Anyway..








So Freedom, this is my first EVVVVVERR lesson...Makes me LOL looking back, I achieved so much -sniffle-
Walk:








Then Secret again. SHe is shaking her head 
Trot:


----------



## Marlea Warlea

ADDED COMPOTITION!!! Horse with the most suitable name


----------



## Gallop On

Okay, I have loads of photos  And I dont know how to add a comment after each photo so I will say what they are all in one... (If that makes sense) Both of these horses are mine... Okay, (1.) Taz at a trot. (2.) Taz as the Prettiest gelding. (3.) Rusty as the prettiest gelding. (4.) Me and Rusty Bonding. (5.) Rusty as the cutest gelding. (6.) Rusty at a trot/lead. (7.) Rusty as the best form over jumping. (8.) You said "best suitable name, so I am going to submit for this with what I think is right, like My Arabs name is Rusty, as thats what color he is? So best suitable name... And just one more picture, not to be submited in the contest as I think I have used all the slots, but a parting picture of my one, and only boy. My goofy Rusty


----------



## Gallop On

LOL, sorry, I posted Loads of photos... :lol:


----------



## BarefootBugsy

prettiest gelding

















cutest gelding 









walk









trot









canter

















best jumping position

















bonding
not sure if this one counts as bonding, but if we fall, we fall together


----------



## dphl1995

cutest gelding

















http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g374/dphl1995/Mick/011.jpg

Trot










Bonding











http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g374/dphl1995/Mick/010.jpg


----------



## aneternalflame

The mare I entered above.. I'd like to enter her in the most suitable name contest as well. Her registered name is CAUM Exotic Ellegance. (The CAUM part is the breeder's prefix, so ignore that lol)


----------



## dphl1995

I'd like to enter my gelding in the most suitable name contest. His registered name is Heza Rollin' Stone. His barn name is Mick (like Mick Jagger). He got this name because when I first brought him home, the first thing he did was roll (he also attempted to roll with me on his back:-o) So, Heza Rollin' Stone, lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lol 

*NEW CLASSES ADDED!!!*

*Best fall *

*Coolest equiptment (i've seen some snazzy rainbow halters etc)*


----------



## lilkitty90

Prettiest mare
Baby









Carmen








Prettiest gelding
Skip








Sparta








Cutest mare
Baby 








Carmen








Cutest gelding 
Sparta 








Skip








Walk
Baby








Carmen








Trot
Carmen








Skip








Canter


----------



## lilkitty90

Best jumping position

















Bonding

















Two riders on the one horse

















Pair of ponies








checking on us while we were camping








Lead
















Kids and horses
















Fancy dress









Nicest foal
poor unfortuante soul lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea

great entries everyone!!!!!!!!

please keep them coming!!!


----------



## Artemis

Most suted name
EGO - short, straight and warns not to come too close. I got a chance to train this little fellow to be a good kids riding pony. He was one and a half at the time and we started with lunge lessons. He dragged me over the arena, he ran away or just stood there when he felt like it. There were tiems when he was good but man he had a huge ego. 
He was a lovely boy and we had a lot of fun over years but he never let anyone to tell him what to do.


----------



## AngieLee

recently had my friend some out and take some pictures. so i hope its okay im entering some more. i don't THINK i doubled up on any on my last post. 
Prettiest gelding









Walk



















Trot








Canter


----------



## Cheyennes mom

just seeing if I can post on here and if I can then I'll find some pictures


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Prettiest Mare AND Cutest mare: Cheyenne


















Trot: Cheyenne and me (horse in the front)


















Canter: Cheyenne and me (I know I look SO stupid!!)









I might post a few more later!


----------



## ItzKayley

This will take a while...
Best suited name:
Name: Aussie. He was called this due to being born on Australia Day!
Prettiest gelding: Aussie.







Bonding: Aussie.














Prettiest mare: Jewelz.







Trot: Aussie.


----------



## ItzKayley

Cutest mare: Jewelz.







Cutest gelding: Aussie.








Canter: First photo = Jewelz, Second = Aussie.

















Two riders on the one horse: First photo = Rep, Second = Frankie.


----------



## Midnight Angel

when ar eyou judging ??


----------



## reiningfan

Bonding. My daughter and her horse Freckles









Kids and horses. Same pair as above









Kids & Horses. From left to right, my eldest son on Dora, my youngest on Freckles and my daughter on Boots.









Cute foal- Kyle trying to walk off with Missy









Prettiest gelding- Boots









Cutest mare- Missy









Prettiest mare- Sandy


----------



## BrookbankGirls

don't know how to leave comment after pic so please bare with me :/
nicest foal - willow 1st pic
prittiest mare - molly 2nd pic (coloured)
prettiest gelding -dazzle 3rd pic (bay)
trot- willow 4th pic boris 5th pic (bay)
cutest mare - cassie 6th pic (chestnit)
canter - willow 7th pic cassie 8th pic (chestnut)
best jump - rupert 9th pic (liver chestnut) cassie 10th pic (chestnut)


----------



## BrookbankGirls

hehe i may be being a bit over competitive here but i found a pic of rupert and me from yrs back nd i love it so am entering in to bonding


----------



## PonyGuru

It isnt one of the classes but i thought you might like to consider it funniest pony/horse
my friends old pony tui that i rode sometimes


----------



## AlexS

your photo didn't work.


----------



## PonyGuru

ok im going to try this again


----------



## Monty77

Prettiest Gelding
















Bonding


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Here for cutest foals.



















This one for cutetest gelding









And this one for the pretty mare


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

I forgot to mention I own all those horses you can see them in my horses section aswell.


----------



## Made by the moon

how do you put up pictures to enter??? help please!!! lol  ( im new)


----------



## ChristophersCanter

i have no idea on how you're gonna choose. goodluck


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Bonding...


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Pair of horses (Cheyenne's mine, the other one-Checkers, I know the owner)

Nicest Foal: Phoenix (He is Cheyenne's owner's colt. He is now 2 and he is under a lot of pain  )


----------



## Made by the moon

~bay horse: riley .....White horse: william..... rider: me~
prettiest gelding 
not a fake tail! 









BEST BOND (bottom photo)








best bareback (bottom photo)









best action shot (bottom photo)


----------



## Amber and Mac

Most Suitable Name- (Sorry I only have 2 pics that suck ): Got a new laptop so.. i dont have anymore)

My Golden Beauty - Palomino with two blue eyes. THE most golden coat i've ever seen and her mane was always white! (Well..not always haha)

















Prettiest Gelding - Mac (Again not the best photo. He was bored..)










Best Action Shot - Honey (First time doing barrels ever!)


----------



## myhorseriesen

when will you be judging i want to get mine in!


----------



## happygoose123

Lol ok...
Most suited name...
This is Chucky, he likes to chuck things... haha


----------



## happygoose123

I have a ton more pics but I have to dig them up


----------



## SarahSunshine

Bonding 
Sarah & Dodger


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Best suited name: Phoenix. He has hurt himself (BADLY) a couple times by getting stuck in a fence and he's lost so much blood that he almost died AND the vet has suggested him being put down so many times but his owner (the person I lease from) always sees this light in his eyes and she can't put him down. So he is now recovering from ALL these injuries but everytime he gets hurt he is always back alive, it seems. So that's why his name suits him because a Phoenix is a magical bird that is always reborn and never dies.


----------



## caprita21

Prettiest Mare

View attachment 73339










Prettiest Gelding

View attachment 73341


----------



## 4HCountryGirl

Marlea Warlea said:


> *RULES:*
> 
> 
> photos must be yours, and you must own, lease, ride etc the horse in the photo
> two pictures per class
> here are the classes:
> 
> prettiest mare
> 
> prettiest gelding
> 
> prettiest stallion
> 
> cutest mare
> 
> cutest gelding
> 
> cutest stallion
> 
> walk
> 
> trot
> 
> canter
> 
> best jumping position
> 
> bonding
> 
> two riders on the one horse
> 
> pair of ponies
> 
> lead
> 
> kids and horses
> 
> fancy dress
> 
> nicest foal
> 
> 
> *WINNER OF EACH CLASS WINS A PHOTO EDIT (ANYTHING YOU WANT)*
> *RUNNER UP OF EACH CLASS WILL RECIEVE A HALF EDIT (TEXT, COLOUR CHANGE ETC)*


Prettiest Gelding-


----------



## 4HCountryGirl

Cutest Gelding-

Canter-


----------



## aforred

Two people on one horse. My sis and her friend's grandson riding Jack.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1966642518600.2108114.1019036162&l=e05f33734c&type=1

edit: LOL, give me a minute to fix this and get the picture up here.


----------



## aforred

Ash and Levi on Jack









Trot: Jill (Peaches in my horses, because my sis took forever to name her)









Prettiest mare: Andrea









Cutest gelding: Gibbs


----------



## beau159

*Prettiest mare*
1st entry - Jammer Poco Rebel










2nd entry - Bethany and Poco Crinkle Feather













*Prettiest gelding*
Ravishing Beau











*Cutest mare*
RMK Cherokee











*Cutest gelding* 
Ravishing Beau












*Trot*
1st entry - Brittany and RMK Cherokee (greenbroke pleasure)









2nd entry - Brittany and Ravishing Beau (bareback buck race)











*Canter*
Brittany and Ravishing Beau











*Bonding*
1st entry - Ravishing Beau and Brittany









2nd entry - Misty and Grandpa












*Kids and horses*
Brittany and Brandon on Pete the pony










*Fancy dress*
Brittany and RMK Cherokee












*Coolest Equipment*
Custom bling headstall on Ravishing Beau


----------



## VanillaBean

Best Jumping Position (sorry it's small!)
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...30421047748_1464532322_32558039_1185455_n.jpg
Best Trot
Prettiest Mare
Bonding
Cutest Gelding


----------



## BillyRox

Prettiest Mare (Pearl in foal )









Prettiest Gelding (Raffty )









Cutest Gelding (Billy Boy)









Bonding (Billy Boy)









Cutest Mare (Fay Lee)


----------



## chaemb

Bonding


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^aww cute!! I love that picture!!!


When does the contest end?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Prettiest Gelding


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry about that your honor I'm new to this site I'm learning the rope when are the pictures due to win the horse show Please help Thanks


----------



## Supermane

here are the classes:

Prettiest mare - Brie (Now sold, but I owned her at the time)









Prettiest gelding - GQ









Cutest mare - Nani









Cutest gelding - Herbie









Trot - Herbie









Canter - Herbie









Best jumping position
Me and GQ









Me and Herbie










Bonding
Herbie, GQ, and I









Nani and I


----------



## sbienusa

What a fun forum! I don't have a website to upload photos to, so I put them on photobucket. Online Horse Show pictures by sbienusa - Photobucket Hope that works?


----------

